# KILL SINGLETREE..........KILL it NOW, Chop it down



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it is time.......NO, it is past time to shut-down singletree. Anything that is acceptable to post in Singletree can be posted elsewhere in any of several other forum categories.

I say CLOSE this problem singletree........And rename PBST to "ADULTS Only Singletree" This will eliminate 99.7% of moderator problems, and allow adults to communicate at a not childish word usage level.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Couldn't disagree more. 

There's nothing stopping anyone who wants to go to PBST to post whatever "adult" (and I use the term loosely) content they wish to. While I may skate along the edge of what's acceptable here now and again, I mostly come to this place to interact with friends and just tease around a bit. The rules are the rules, and anyone who feels constrained by them is certainly welcome to go to any number of other forums around the internet and post what they like where they like within those particular guidelines -- including PBST.

This place is not meant to be all things to all people. HTST and PBST are not mutually exclusive, and just because you and some others don't like the constraints of the rules in HTST does not mean it should be eliminated to make you happy -- especially when you have options to post in so many other places.

What is childish in my opinion is to not accept the rules as they are published and enforced, to come to a forum and expect them to change everything to make you alone happy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Once again I got to agree with ya dad. Closeing down this one, and opening only the other would meld alla us into one room, and we not having to be monitored as heavly. People would then either have to avoid posts like mine if they thought them to be rude and unbelieveable or leaving them speechless, which I cant help thinking being a good thing considering lol. OR making replys to those they wanted to without having to worry about the posting being closed down.
Course, thered still have to be SOME monitoring, to keep our baser instincts from becoming plain filthy.

BUT< IF you have just one room, what keeps the kids from entering that one??


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The mistake you're making in your thinking is assuming that everyone from here would automatically go over there. Won't happen.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

The stark terror and fear of seeing a banana sweater.



FarmboyBill said:


> BUT< IF you have just one room, what keeps the kids from entering that one??


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really.......they can still post the same threads that they want, just post them any of the other forums, several of the forums are very open to the range of subjects.




Raeven said:


> The mistake you're making in your thinking is assuming that everyone from here would automatically go over there. Won't happen.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Not really.......they can still post the same threads that they want, just post them any of the other forums, several of the forums are very open to the range of subjects.


Or... you can simply move your non-compliant posts to PBST and leave a forum alone that is appreciated here by many -- as has been suggested many times. I'm not sure why it's important to you to shut a forum down just because it's not working for you. Me, I just leave when that happens.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

so is it or is it not a site for single people?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Forcast said:


> so is it or is it not a site for single people?


More than not, it is, though in recent times less so. My personal experience is more marrieds post here now than singles. That's ok, we've always been welcoming to marrieds so long as that status is clearly revealed in their interactions here. It's nice if they will kindly avoid making sure we know what we're missing out on by being married.

Sometimes people have gotten together through here. Shrek says it's usually 1 or 2 couples a year. But many here have become friends and just enjoy the playful interaction. Sometimes the interaction gets a little risque and that's part of the fun. Sometimes it crosses a line established by the HT rules, and that's ok, too. It's not usually deliberate, just playful in the moment. I honestly don't get why some people get so bent about it.

I would never characterize this place as somewhere exclusively devoted to people hooking up. It's far from that, at least for me. But I do like having a place where the single people can gather and interact with one another just goofing around.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Well...If it gets chopped down can i have the wood? I may need a little more wood to hold me over till spring! :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Raeven, IF people would go to the other forum, than your suggestion would be mute as Jay and Terri have suggested EXACTLY what you have several times.

BUT THEY WONT.

If just the regulars agreed to go there ONCE a night for ONE MINUTE, then I think things could be handled nicely. BUT since that hasn't happened and likely wont happen, we are where are.

I agree that we should keep BOTH rooms ONLY IF we agree to visit BOTH rooms.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If you burned me, you'd get stoned if you inhaled.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Raeven, IF people would go to the other forum, than your suggestion would be mute as Jay and Terri have suggested EXACTLY what you have several times.
> 
> BUT THEY WONT.
> 
> ...



Over there 2-3 people will see your post, at HTST there's the potential for 100's to read it and respond. Besides, all anyone is asking for here, is to raise the standard to at least Disney from The Baby Channel where it is now.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You can't say that here, too much innuendo. Someone will report your post.



oneraddad said:


> If you burned me, you'd get stoned if you inhaled.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> Raeven, IF people would go to the other forum, than your suggestion would be mute as Jay and Terri have suggested EXACTLY what you have several times.
> 
> BUT THEY WONT.
> 
> ...


I see. So your strategy is to try and force people to go somewhere they'd rather not by threatening to close down the place they prefer. Yeah, I can sure see that being a successful strategy. 

If you close down HTST, I believe the outcome will still be that you and a few others will sit around talking dirty to yourselves at PBST. And those that prefer HTST will scatter to the winds.

I'm having a hard time not picturing a 4-year-old stamping his little foot and screaming, "Just do it MY way!!"


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If I got ate by a bear, he'd take a nap when finished.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Raeven, You see alotta people crying cause they think this is too moderated

You see a few people crying because nobody will go to the other room to see what is put there. 

WHAT IS YOUR SOLUTION TO B O TH PROBLEMS??


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you talk bad about women way to often Bill, and you need to shut your trap and learn respect.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

12 year olds are learning how to treat women every time they read Bill's posts


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

doingitmyself said:


> Well...If it gets chopped down can i have the wood? I may need a little more wood to hold me over till spring! :shrug:


Honey we all could use a little more wood


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> Raeven, You see alotta people crying cause they think this is too moderated
> 
> You see a few people crying because nobody will go to the other room to see what is put there.
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR SOLUTION TO B O TH PROBLEMS??


Not my problems to solve. 

Surely you've heard that well-worn but excellent truism: Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am offended by the innuendo........guess i'll need to report your post. Sorry.



Raeven said:


> Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep and ive heard of another. All hat and no cattle. You don't like others ideas, (all hat), but you got no idees to solve the problems. (No Cattle)


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh Boy...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FIRST< I just now seed, ya gotta clock in. THEN Once in, you scrow down and again see 2 blue sentences. U don't want the first one, but the second, smaller print one. Once past that, you hit the one, Under the Singletree, and youll see all the ancient thoughts and musings, OTHER than mine, which I just put in.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

View attachment 51631


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, you've been dying to use that, haven't you, Leslie?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Bill, the problems you're having are problems for you. They're not problems for me. I have no wish to "solve" them.

You and Sourdough can ask for a change. I can either agree or disagree with your proposals. In this case, I disagree. I've expressed my opinions about it. Others can express their opinions about it. Then ST Moderation and HT Admin can decide. And we'll all either choose to stay or go, based on our agreement or disagreement with their decisions.

Pretty simple, huh?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I think it is time.......NO, it is past time to shut-down singletree. Anything that is acceptable to post in Singletree can be posted elsewhere in any of several other forum categories.
> 
> I say CLOSE this problem singletree........And rename PBST to "ADULTS Only Singletree" This will eliminate 99.7% of moderator problems, and allow adults to communicate at a not childish word usage level.


Dough you seem to think the problem is with the ST posters and our content. It's not. I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that it's an "element" from elsewhere under the HT umbrella (perhaps an area where things do get heated) and the reporting of fun posts over here is a way to flagellate someone other than themselves.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> LOL, you've been dying to use that, haven't you, Leslie?


Yup. Aching really.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, I am going to have to report this post also.......
Reason: _ad hominem
_Reason: _Insulted Other Member(s)
_Reason: _trolling/flaming
Reason: Innuendo_




FarmboyBill said:


> yep and ive heard of another. All hat and no cattle. You don't like others ideas, (all hat), but you got no idees to solve the problems. (No Cattle)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough, if the point you're trying to make is that people report threads/posts for almost no reason at all, that's not news to anyone here. As Leslie said, some do it in retaliation for perceived slights or noses out of joint for other reasons from other forums. But so what? Either the threads/posts exceed HT rules as determined by mods or they don't. If they do, they get deleted or modified. If they don't, they are restored intact.

This happens on every forum I've ever belonged to. HTST should be closed for doing the same thing?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Would making it like Politics help?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Moon why should we wrestle in the mud like they do in Politics?


Jell-O is more fun


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Would making it like Politics help?


Put it behind an opt-in? How would that help? It would still be subject to all HT rules and limitations, which appears to be what the sticking point is. Personally, I don't care either way, but I don't see how doing that solves the perceived problems.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I can grasp potty mouth, but I really do not grasp where the line is for innuendo. Like someone pointed out if they teach sixth graders how to put a condom on a banana, why where half of the posts deleted because of a sweater on a banana. And tell me "WHY" this was OK......and not deleted.........????
















Raeven said:


> Sourdough, if the point you're trying to make is that people report threads/posts for almost no reason at all, that's not news to anyone here. As Leslie said, some do it in retaliation for perceived slights or noses out of joint for other reasons from other forums. But so what? Either the threads/posts exceed HT rules as determined by mods or they don't. If they do, they get deleted or modified. If they don't, they are restored intact.
> 
> This happens on every forum I've ever belonged to. HTST should be closed for doing the same thing?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Raeven, IF you can find where I advocated girdleing the tree, let me see it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It wasn't deleted because it's salad fixin's.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I can grasp potty mouth, but I really do not grasp where the line is for innuendo. Like someone pointed out if they teach sixth graders how to put a condom on a banana, why where half of the posts deleted because of a sweater on a banana.


Honestly, I don't know the answer to that. Personally, I didn't think the cutely-clothed bananas were over the line. But again, that's MY opinion -- always subject to a different interpretation by the moderators. I do think innuendo would be one of the most challenging aspects of moderating a forum like this.

Moderation is a thankless, difficult task. The lines are not always easy to discern. I will say this: I've been impressed with Shrek and Terri's moderation style over the years I've participated here. They've threaded some challenging needles, that's sure. They've always been as even-handed and thoughtful as I think it's possible to be, in my own experience. Maybe they don't get it right 100% of the time, but knowing how bad moderation can be as I've experienced in other parts of this forum, I have no problem cutting them some slack.

It's kind of like all the years I worked in courtrooms. In general, if everyone walked away a little bit angry about how they came out in the deal, the judge had probably done his job perfectly.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> Raeven, IF people would go to the other forum, than your suggestion would be mute as Jay and Terri have suggested EXACTLY what you have several times.
> 
> BUT THEY WONT.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty close to me, Bill.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK.......so that is salad fixin's and that is OK. But a Banana in a sweater is evil, and porn, and corrupts the morals of a minor.......???? HELLO.




Tommyice said:


> It wasn't deleted because it's salad fixin's.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dough you won't get an argument from me over that. I didn't see anything wrong with bananas wearing sweaters. Heck I suggested perhaps an Aran style would keep them warmer. But (and there's always a but) Terri and Shrek have a job to do. A thankless job. A they do it fantastically. They let us pretty much do what we want and they keep it to the rules. I was not happy that the thread was given a buzz cut that made it look like it got too close to the Marine Corp Induction Center and all because someone's delicate sensibilities were offended. It's not the first time that's happened--it sure as heck won't be the last. I'm also pretty sure that somewhere else on the board, there's a few who happy to see the dissension and are probably leaning up one elbow lighting a Lucky Strike


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> OK.......so that is salad fixin's and that is OK. But a Banana in a sweater is evil, and porn, and corrupts the morals of a minor.......???? HELLO.


It's starting to look like you won't be happy until there is MORE censorship -- not less. 'Coz that's certainly a way they could choose to go.

And I agree with Leslie, utterly. Creating dissension over something as trivial as this just makes the people who wanted to stir things up by reporting the thread happy. No one else.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the deal... and I'm sure everybody has noticed, HT has loosened the reigns and has allowed stuff to be posted that was once off limits. ST hasn't followed suit. 

Are Shrek and Terri fair ? Very much so, I just think they could loosen up a bit with the changing times.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

True Dad. But I also don't think Teri and Shrek want to give anybody any reason to close down ST. Don't forget, it's a fun place for them too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Raeven, you said in response to my last post, (Looks pretty close to me Bill) WHAT DOES THAT MEAN specifically?????????????????????


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok Sourdough and FarmboyBill, I signed up for the PBST, so get something interesting going over there. I'm a busy man, don't have a lot of time to waste!

And as far as this forum: From the Lorax

http://lyricstranslate.com/en/lorax-ost-let-it-grow-lyrics.html#ixzz3uMPcy8J8

Let it grow, let it grow,
Let the love inside you show!
Plant the seed inside the earth,
Just one way, to know it's worth!
Celebrate the world's rebirth,
We say let it grow!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Honey we all could use a little more wood


Ahhhhhh, the importance of good wood***********

:kiss:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Raeven said:


> Put it behind an opt-in? How would that help? It would still be subject to all HT rules and limitations, which appears to be what the sticking point is. Personally, I don't care either way, but I don't see how doing that solves the perceived problems.


I thought it hid Politics posts from displaying when someone selected New Posts (for unregistered users). If busy bodies don't see the posts, they won't be reporting them. I doubt if singletree users are usually the ones that report violations.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> Here's the deal... and I'm sure everybody has noticed, HT has loosened the reigns and has allowed stuff to be posted that was once off limits. ST hasn't followed suit.
> 
> Are Shrek and Terri fair ? Very much so, I just think they could loosen up a bit with the changing times.


And because of the lax enforcement, chat and politics are almost dead with many posters abandoning them for another site. The nastiness got to be too much even for me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> And because of the lax enforcement, chat and politics are almost dead with many posters abandoning them for another site. The nastiness got to be too much even for me.


And I sure wish and hope that someday many of the4se so called loosened up lib retires would soon get Closed a Bit, they are because of being so loose now chasing way too many people away from this entire forum board.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just came back after some time away.....
It does seem that many of the people that I enjoyed here are gone.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> And I sure wish and hope that someday many of the4se so called loosened up lib retires would soon get Closed a Bit, they are because of being so loose now chasing way too many people away from this entire forum board.


That kind of remark belongs in Politics/General Chat.


----------



## Lazerus (Apr 23, 2015)

I can read posts back to June 2012. I have a pretty good idea of why some people left. It seems unlikely that some will ever return. You guys who represent the core of this group will just have to move forward. Laughing, kindness, flirting, all that is good. There was, in the past, threads that were informative about doing big jobs without any help. A lot of good cooking and gardening stuff. Some hilarious threads, too. Hey, don't tell me you can't be as helpful and funny as you use to be. 

Based on my reading of past posts, there has always been a sense of "someone's watching and will tell on us" Never mind them. Sure, there is someone watching, with nothing better in their life than to read every post looking for something to complain about. You guys should pity them, not be reluctant because you think they're watching. 

This is definitely the best forum in the HT group. Keep on trucking, you guys!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

roadless said:


> I just came back after some time away.....
> It does seem that many of the people that I enjoyed here are gone.


There are so many gone that I miss.
For the life of me I cannot remember her name; lived in Texas, just had twin grand babies, raised sheep, flung poo.....LOVED HER
WhyNot
Laura
TxMex
Elkhound
Doing It Myself
Viggie
Rkintn
Bostonlesley

I miss their input, their whim, their honesty......their knowledge.......I miss em.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Lazerus said:


> I can read posts back to June 2012. I have a pretty good idea of why some people left. It seems unlikely that some will ever return. You guys who represent the core of this group will just have to move forward. Laughing, kindness, flirting, all that is good. There was, in the past, threads that were informative about doing big jobs without any help. A lot of good cooking and gardening stuff. Some hilarious threads, too. Hey, don't tell me you can't be as helpful and funny as you use to be.
> 
> Based on my reading of past posts, there has always been a sense of "someone's watching and will tell on us" Never mind them. Sure, there is someone watching, with nothing better in their life than to read every post looking for something to complain about. You guys should pity them, not be reluctant because you think they're watching.
> 
> This is definitely the best forum in the HT group. Keep on trucking, you guys!


Something tells me you could contribute a very lot your own self. Suggestion: Please become more active.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> I thought it hid Politics posts from displaying when someone selected New Posts (for unregistered users). If busy bodies don't see the posts, they won't be reporting them. I doubt if singletree users are usually the ones that report violations.


Those are good points, but for several reasons, I'm still not sure it helps. 

First, at least one poster to this thread complained that the reason he didn't wish to go to PBST was because the audience was so small. Putting ST behind an opt-in creates essentially the same problem, doesn't it?

Second, I'm pretty sure the "busy bodies" would still join the HTST opt-in, because they're having fun messing about. Others just enjoy reading the goings-on at HTST for the reasons *Lazerus* stated: We have fun here. 

Third, I doubt moderation would change much behind an opt-in. Shrek and Terri would continue to moderate, and I don't imagine their style will change whether behind an opt-in or otherwise.

I will participate at HTST whether behind an opt-in or not, but I would feel bad if new people missed us because they couldn't see us. Do you think that might have an adverse effect on HTST? I kind of think it will.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe theres already postings on there for you to look at AND COMMENT ON. P L E A S E D O.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> There are so many gone that I miss.
> For the life of me I cannot remember her name; lived in Texas, just had twin grand babies, raised sheep, flung poo.....LOVED HER
> WhyNot
> Laura
> ...


I miss all of those and more, but many of them have dropped by in more recent months. Don't you remember?

*Fowler* was here recently and played a little bit, then said she couldn't get caught back up here again. I respect that.

*WhyNot* has been here and shared her vacation pics in the last few months. She strikes me as very busy, but I think she'll post when she can. Hope so.

*Laura* has commented several times over just the past few days. Hilarious, too. 

I've noticed *TexMex*'s posts in other areas of the forum. I'm not sure why she no longer posts in ST. Maybe you should PM her and ask?

*Elkhound* posted in a thread here just the other night. I know he is busy and will probably post more as he can. I hope so, anyway.

*DoingItMyself* made a comment just in this thread. He's here. I think he will contribute more, too, and again, I hope so.

*Rkintn* also posts here pretty regularly. Have you missed those?

I doubt *BostonLesley* will come back, or *ArcticCow*, whom I also miss very much. They were very upset over the whole blow-up situation and I believe their word is their bond. They said they'd leave and wouldn't come back, and as much as we miss them, I imagine that is true. Ditto *Viggie*.

There are others I miss, but I agree with *Lazerus* that they won't come back. So it goes.

Things always change. I do believe that by offering a welcoming, fun environment, we have our best chance at luring some back and creating an inviting space for new folks. Complaining and quarreling won't get it done.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Low posts has nothing to do with ST and everything to do with HT


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't forget debbiekatesmom. WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. If she could see me now lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Woodman spare that tree
touch not a single bough
In youth it sheltered me
and ill protect it now
Twas my fore fathers hand
that placed it near his cot
There woodman let it stand
thy ax shall touch it not.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, there are many, many I miss.

I'm glad to see *vicker* peeking around again.

I miss regular *tambo* posts.

I miss *Terri in WV* very, very much. And *Jaclynne* the same.

I wish *SimplerTimez* would put in an appearance again soon.

I see *malamute* slinking around sometimes, and I wish he'd post here nore again.

*sustainabilly* hasn't been around for awhile. He always keeps things interesting.

*zong* is always missed, but being married now, I'm not sure we'd get him back even if he changed his mind about HT.

*maverickxxx* always cracked me up. Also married and getting on with his life, I expect.

*JohnnyLee* is another married who seems to be permanently gone.

*Raven12*... *doodlemom*... *Ramblin Wreck*... 

All are missed. I'm sure I'm overlooking some, but that's all this wee but waterproofed brain can think of at the moment.

That's life. People get on with things for their own reasons. For me, it will always bring a smile just to remember.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id tend to think, IF I had someone here, I wouldn't be on the puter a fraction as much as I am now.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> And because of the lax enforcement, chat and politics are almost dead with many posters abandoning them for another site. The nastiness got to be too much even for me.


While I agree that the lax enforcement has gone too far, chat is nowhere near dead. More posters were lost in Countryside Families, and while Homesteading Questions maintains it's position as the most popular forum, anyone that that doesn't stay in one specific topic forum can hear the yelling and heated arguments coming from General Chat across the forum! Almost dead? No way. If this is what you call dead, I'd really hate to see it come alive. The rest of HT would collapse.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Raeven said:


> I miss all of those and more, but many of them have dropped by in more recent months. Don't you remember?
> 
> *Fowler* was here recently and played a little bit, then said she couldn't get caught back up here again. I respect that.
> 
> ...


Yes I do see the onesy twosey posts; what I miss? 
There was a time when the above mentioned posted w/ regularity. 
I miss their insight, their honesty, their wisdom, the willingness to share their experiences to help others. 
I didn't intend for my post to come across as a 'woe' post....just a statement of fact; I miss those folks, and their valuable input!!



oneraddad said:


> Low posts has nothing to do with ST and everything to do with HT


100% agreed


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, don't forget my nemesis, Shygirl


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I miss a lot of them also. I wonder where Karl is. he was usually on here and I found him very interesting also. could be on xmas vacation with his boys I guess. hope he's not left us too. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And Kiameche? Kid


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Forcast said:


> so is it or is it not a site for single people?


Yes, it is, but it is not a dating site. This is a homesteading forum so singletree is place to discuss homesteading as a single person. It is not a place to try to get [deleted] or to [deleted].

If the owners of Homesteading Today want to open an adults only subforum and make it by approved entry only, I don't have any problem with that. If 2-3 men want to sit around and talk dirty to each other, they can have their own place and leave the rest of us alone to enjoy Single tree like it always has been.

Better yet, there are other forums for men who want to talk dirty online. Maybe the complainers might want to go over to one of those where they would fit in better..


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope I don't have to explain to my Granddaughter what [deleted] is.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Yes, it is, but it is not a dating site. This is a homesteading forum so singletree is place to discuss homesteading as a single person. It is not a place to try to get [deleted] or to [deleted].
> 
> If the owners of Homesteading Today want to open an adults only subforum and make it by approved entry only, I don't have any problem with that. If 2-3 men want to sit around and talk dirty to each other, they can have their own place and leave the rest of us alone to enjoy Single tree like it always has been.
> 
> Better yet, there are other forums for men who want to talk dirty online. Maybe the complainers might want to go over to one of those where they would fit in better..


They already have the adult only R rated dirty talk option room offered to them with our original off HT host Singletree.

I has been the option since Chuck asked me to set it as a blinded entry room to preserve the G content rating here on HT.

As you said there are just a few old men wanting to post dirty amongst themselves and for awhile a few other members visited them there once a day , however over the last 5 months most of our small group has preferred to use the Grated atmosphere of this HT hosted room instead of the R rated content PBST.

During Chuck's tenure as owner he would have called it "preferring socializing in the front room of Singletree instead of drinking and acting risquÃ© in the back room where the drinking , cigar smoking and dirty joke telling is going on" which is how he chose to explain his view of the situation as we worked to a solution to provide for and satisfy the requirements of the most participants of Singletree.

Unfortunately as the few who made use of the R rated PBST dwindled to only one and that user grudgingly gave up . one or two others started trying to push beyond the limits the HT host has kept HT Singletree to since 2004 or 2005.

As always when we delete threads here as exceeding HT limits and more appropriate for PBST, I offer to PM the deleted content to the members PB Singletree PM inboxes so they can copy and paste their conversations there without exceeding the limits here.

As far fewer members currently find interest in PBST's R rated content relaxed atmosphere, the few dirty joke posters instead try to sully up the socializing or throw their temper tantrums here in our HT hosted front room.

Both sides of Singletree remain available for use when participants want to use them and Terri and I still moderate and janitorial clean content here whenever possible to the HT content limit and allow PBST to be R 18 rated content.

BTW I had to do a small janitorial clean up of your reply as only one descriptive exceeded the G rated HT host content limit but even with my janitorial clean up deletion the intent of your reply was still clear.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good grief......just spit my coffee on the screen....again!

......and not one word about swallowing :nono:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Sourdough,
Thank you for showing me where I overlooked that bit of janitorial clean up earlier. We mods try to catch all limit excesses as quickly as w can but we are only human with real life lives and sometimes miss one.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well..........MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Well..........MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone.


and Merry Christmas to you also Sourdough


----------

